# wind turbines...radiation?



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

I was reading in one of the letters to Countryside that radiation from wind turbines can be linked to leukemia. What's the full story on that? Is that truly the case, and if so, what can be done to shield you from the effects?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Page no. please as I missed it. 

Never heard of radiation coming off a windgenny before! Maybe a magnetic field or something something else?

If it's a magnetic field a tin foil hat and suit might do the trick! LOL


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Another misinformed ******

Yes you might have adverse effects were you to be living in the nacel of one of those big guys. Yes there will be an "electrical field" around all that fancy equipment. That field will extend out a very small distance . . .a few feet.
The unit is . .what a couple hundred feet up. . . . .

When was the last time you heard of some one living full time in one of those things . . . . .??. . . . . . .?? . . . ???

I thought not.

And for that matter when was the last time you saw someone's home right under neath one of these units . . . .?? . . . ??



Oh how I hate this phony kind of stuff.

And shame on Countryside for publishing anything like this.
I would like the pg. number so I can read that myself.
Notice also on pg 47 they have a blurb about their own turbine being up and running.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Sounds like Countryside could use an Editor.

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

mightybooboo said:


> Sounds like Countryside could use an Editor.
> 
> BooBoo :gromit:



Sounds like Countryside could use an Editor* that knew something about science.*


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Anybody willing to poo poo wind turbines for the above "radiation" ought to do some heavey research on the effects of the high wire transmission lines. Yes the hundred thousand plus volt lines. The effects of "stray" voltages . .wow. if you only knew.


But . . .do we see any thing published about this . . . .??

Believe me, the *power companys* are all to well aware of these negitive effects from the transmission lines but this is info they keep very quiet about.
And how many thousand's of miles of very high voltage transmission lines are there . . .??


rant off


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Jim-mi said:


> Anybody willing to poo poo wind turbines for the above "radiation" ought to do some heavey research on the effects of the high wire transmission lines. Yes the hundred thousand plus volt lines. The effects of "stray" voltages . .wow. if you only knew.
> 
> 
> But . . .do we see any thing published about this . . . .??
> ...


Switchyards have the same electromagnetic effects as transmission lines. They are also ignored by everyone despite the fact they are common in high population areas.

Not rally sure what you are saying about wind turbine electromagnetic effects, but there is a vast difference in voltage and current present between them and HV lines.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Jim-mi said:


> Anybody willing to poo poo wind turbines for the above "radiation" ought to do some heavey research on the effects of the high wire transmission lines. Yes the hundred thousand plus volt lines. The effects of "stray" voltages . .wow. if you only knew.
> 
> 
> But . . .do we see any thing published about this . . . .??
> ...


Just remember that most windfarms are in very rural areas, and the power gets to the grid via, you guessed it..............


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

There is no free lunch.

Lets just eliminate everything and go live in caves.

Ogg :gromit:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

mightybooboo said:


> There is no free lunch.
> 
> Lets just eliminate everything and go live in caves.
> 
> Ogg :gromit:


I'm not saying that boo boo, just trying to provide some perspective. The transmission line arguement is not going to help the push for alternative energy.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

tinknal said:


> The transmission line arguement is not going to help the push for alternative energy.


It is my belief that the vast majority of the American public will not take responsibility for their own power production. They are perfectly willing to accept alternative energy production methods as long as it is delivered to their home. Also it must be there when they flip the switch. The only way that will happen is with transmission lines and switchyards much like they currently exist. Future technology may well change the nature of power transmission, but if we wait for that alternative energy will never happen.


----------



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

The page number is 16, of the March-april 2007 issue.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thanks for the pg no.

Seems we have a wording difference here.
The word "radiation" I usually associate with nuke's

The published wording in question is. . . ."Wind turbines are an eyesore and produce electro-magnetic fields that are often attributed to leukemia."

I don't see the word "radiation" anywhere in that letter.

I feel sorry for the uninformed letter writer.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Pure nonsense.Get the writer a cave,now they are an eyesore,puhleeze!.Try looking at the sky if you want to see an eyesore,where the pollution you are breathing resides.

Turn off the lights and welcome to your new cave.

Nice to meet you Mogg,Im Ogg.

Your HOUSE in an electromagnetic cage for crying out loud.
What a fool.

Ogg :gromit:


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

tinknal said:


> The transmission line arguement is not going to help the push for alternative energy.


We are going to get alternate CLEAN energy because it makes sense to have clean,renewable non pollutting energy.

There is no argument,it will happen because its obviously better.And surprisingly,cheaper.

Me argue that,sorry,its a given

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Jim-mi said:


> Seems we have a wording difference here.
> The word "radiation" I usually associate with nuke's
> 
> The published wording in question is. . . ."Wind turbines are an eyesore and produce electro-magnetic fields that are often attributed to leukemia."
> ...


RADIATION


WordNet Dictionary 

Definition:

[n] (medicine) the treatment of disease (especially cancer) by exposure to radiation from a radioactive substance 
[n] the act of spreading outward from a central source 
[n] a radial arrangement of nerve fibers connecting different parts of the brain 
[n] the spread of a group of organisms into new habitats 
[n] *energy that is radiated or transmitted in the form of rays or waves or particles * 
[n] the spontaneous emission of a stream of particles or electromagnetic rays in nuclear decay


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Both Difinitions from Merriam-Webster Online:



> electromagnetism
> 
> Main Entry: elecÂ·troÂ·magÂ·neÂ·tism
> Pronunciation: \i-&#716;lek-tr&#333;-&#712;mag-n&#601;-&#716;ti-z&#601;m\
> ...






> radiation
> 
> Main Entry: raÂ·diÂ·aÂ·tion
> Pronunciation: \&#716;r&#257;-d&#275;-&#712;&#257;-sh&#601;n\
> ...


They don't fit together. Electromagnitizm is a loop that completes itself by returning to it's source. Rays, waves and particles donot.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

mightybooboo said:


> There is no argument,it will happen because its obviously better.And surprisingly,cheaper.
> 
> Me argue that,sorry,its a given
> 
> BooBoo :gromit:


For various reasons, _today_, alternative energy costs a tad more to produce. That's pretty solid, known info.

Looking out to the future, I agree some forms of alternative energy production will meet up with current means.

At that time, the alternative will become the standard, and no longer be called alternative energy.....

Like CDs vs vinyl records - if the alternative were cheaper, it would no longer be the alternative..... The change would happen quickly.

--->Paul


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

OK OK Mr Webster . . . .

I will still argue that this thread was miss labled by using the word "radiation."

As you can see I got my panties all in a knot because of that word.

I guess we need the line;

"The radiation of electromagnetic waves from . . . . . .."


----------



## Runners (Nov 6, 2003)

Jim-mi said:


> Thanks for the pg no.
> 
> ...
> The published wording in question is. . . ."Wind turbines are an eyesore and produce electro-magnetic fields that are often attributed to leukemia."



Nobody can win with these kinds of people, everything is wrong, bad for the environment - progress is EVIL! I think (hope) the original writer eventually puts his own ideas into practice, and realizes there's plenty of junk science.

Please send this guy this link:
http://web.archive.org/web/19970125142623/media.circus.com/~no_dhmo/

He needs to sink his teeth into something that could kill us all!!!!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Boy you got that right; "No body can win . . . . ."

And a huge dis service is done by anybody publishing any kind of mis information - like that letter--.
Should someone who is middle of the road on a subject (wind turbines, or . ?? ) read that kind of garbage they may be swayed over to the dark side and not realize it.
Now it will take much more effort to educate said person back to the truth.

Talk about one bad apple spoiling the whole barrel . . .geeshhh


----------



## Two Cents Worth (Dec 8, 2002)

Not to be a wise guy, but aren't you all sitting way too close to the computer with its electro magnetic field?


----------



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

I try to keep my face 18 inches away from the screen; that's supposed to be a good distance.


----------

